# Laparascopy Update...



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thank you EVERYONE for your thoughts and prayers the last couple days. It really means more to me than you know.
















Ok, so I went to the clinic at 7:15 this a.m. and my surgery was at about 8:45 or so. I woke up and felt a little closterphobic from the nose tubes so they took them off. My In-Laws came in the room and this is what they found:

I had an emergency appendectomy done (it will be 2 yrs ago this coming August). Well, there was so much scar tissue from that, it was pressing on my organs causing the pain and the bladder pressure. She scraped out the scar tissue and said that should be the end of my pain










































Seiously, I couldn't have asked for a better outcome and I thank you all, again, for the prayers! They took pictures of my ovaries, gall bladder, bladder, fallopian tubes and uterus and everything is perfect!! I feel good right now-I came straight home with my In-Laws (who are still here til Peter gets home) and took a long nap-it felt so good. I have Vicaden for pain when needed. Only have 2 small incisions where the stitches will just dissolve (just like Kosmo's







) and they closed them on top with a glue subtsance. 

Thanks again all and take care! I have to say it. Love you all!!!
















Gena


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Glad to hear all is well! Thanks for updating everyone!!


----------



## frisemalt (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm glad everything went o.k!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Very happy for you that everything went well.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

What WONDERFUL news! Thank goodness it was as easy as that and you are feeling so much better. 
Thank you for taking the time to let us know.
Gena I am so happy for you.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

> Thank you EVERYONE for your thoughts and prayers the last couple days. It really means more to me than you know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

















I'm so glad they found the source of your problems... No more pain
















Diane and Pompom


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

best news ever.







I am so glad they found something and fixed it already
















ok next year this time you will have a little baby on your hands. we should start thinking of names.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

WONDERFUL NEWS . Sarah


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm so happy to hear everything went well!!







and yaaaay for no more pain!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Yeay! What a relief! I'm feeling better now - and we've never even actually met!!!









So glad everything is ok!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Let's hope-I sure do want a baby!!










Thanks everyone!!!!

Gena



> best news ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Glad you're doing better, Gena!

[attachment=24132:attachment]


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Gena, I am so happy to hear the surgery went well and that it was only scar tissue which was causing your problem. I hope you heal quickly and have little pain associated.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Great new and a great ending to a scarey few days









Baby - did someone say Baby ---- I love Babies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I say GO FOR IT !!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

This is wonderful news, I am so pleased they found that you are in such good health


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Thats great news...glad thats all it was!!!! Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm so glad that everything went well for you!!!!!!





















I wish you a quick recovery!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hip hip hooooorayyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Oh Gena I am sOOoooOO happy everything went well.
What great news














Please take it easy and I wish you a fast recovery..
I bet you are so relieved









All The Best,
ANDREA


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Glad everything went well & the problem had an easy & quick fix.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

So glad to hear the good news.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Great news! Don't get too active for a few days, your poor insides need to heal up even if there isn't a big incision.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for updating everyone. I'm so happy that everything went well for you. Enjoy some doggie recovery hugs and kisses.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Great news! Don't get too active for a few days, your poor insides need to heal up even if there isn't a big incision.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dee is absolutely right - take it easy!! Laproscopic surgery may be less invasive but it's still surgery!! Give yourself a little time to recoup.

I'm very happy that it was so straightforward and fixable!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Glad you're home, okay and pain-free!

Take care!


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

I am so glad you are doing well!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So glad you pushed for some answers and had this procedure done!!! I'm thrilled that the "answer" was something so "simple"!! Just think how long you may have been given meds for this or that in an attempt to guess what was what and likely you would have ended up still feeling awful. 
Glad you didn't go for the wait and see approach and got this overwith!! 
Very happy for you....and like others said..do take it easy and baby yourself for a bit till all is healed!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What great news!!!







I'm so glad it wasn't anything serious!!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Yay!!!!! Gena, I'm so glad this was a straightforward "fix" for you, and I hope you will be feeling back to normal very soon!!!!!























Sooooo ... what's this about a BABY??????


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Yeh!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Um-I'm so ready, hubby not there yet. I just turned 30 and want to get the show on the road if you know what I mean







I'm working on it











> Yay!!!!! Gena, I'm so glad this was a straightforward "fix" for you, and I hope you will be feeling back to normal very soon!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm glad you're on the mend, Gena! Thank goodness it was all taken care of! Happy healing--get some rest!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I rejoice with you







Isn't God good


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

God is Great!











> I rejoice with you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Gena-- I can't believe I missed all this. I'm so glad to hear that everything is going so well and it was nothing but scar tissue. Now, milk it for all it's worth girl! Get that boy of yours to wait on you for at least a week, maybe two. 

Josie says: Kosmo, you be a really nice boy for your mommy while she's sick. No jumping around and acting crazy!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Glad to hear that your surgery went well and are now on the road to recovery...and hopefully the sound of little human feet in the near future.


----------

